

The Humanities Crisis - jmngomes
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/andrew-delbanco-on-the-role-of-science-and-humanities-in-higher-education
&quot;Science can help us to attain the life we want, but it cannot teach us what kind of life is worth wanting.&quot;
======
jmngomes
"Science can help us to attain the life we want, but it cannot teach us what
kind of life is worth wanting.

